# Work around Church....



## golffreak (Jul 14, 2012)

What kind of grounds improvements have y'all helped out with at Church? A hand few of us just finished 3 days of putting up chair rail at our Church. A total of about 30 rooms and hallways. Man I'm tired....but I sure do feel good!!!!


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 14, 2012)

Did you put up just the chair rail moulding, or did you put a sort of wood product below the chair rail?
Like wainscoat?


----------



## hummerpoo (Jul 15, 2012)

golffreak said:


> What kind of grounds improvements have y'all helped out with at Church? A hand few of us just finished 3 days of putting up chair rail at our Church. A total of about 30 rooms and hallways. Man I'm tired....but I sure do feel good!!!!



Man, I owe you an apology.  My screen broke the line after the first sentence and my immediate thought was "those guys are slow".  Then I read "30 rooms"... that's a bunch of work.  No wonder your tired.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 15, 2012)

30 rooms?


----------



## thedeacon (Jul 15, 2012)

That kind of work will bring many kinds of rewards, morely the satistfaction you feel within yourself.

God bless you, my brother.


----------



## golffreak (Jul 15, 2012)

Yep. We have a good size church with a lot of small bible study rooms. Also did the nursery, choir room, and halls. It was all chair rail. The good thing was that most of the rooms are the same size. That made it a lot easier.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Jul 15, 2012)

In 1976 a local company wanted a large lot cleared of Pines to build a service station. Told us we could do what we desired with the trees, long as they were gone. Local man allowed us the use of his saw mill, but men from the Church furnished the labor. The lumber from those trees was used to construct what is now Freedom Way Free Will Baptist Church in Hubert, N.C.  I've beeb Blessed to have been save in that work in July of 1976 when it met in a living room using a rocking chair for an altar. The Lord has Blessed, and I'm getting old. Never felt to good to do anything the Lord needed me to do. I carried my John Deere with box blade to shape a parking lot. Used the tractor and chains to pull up about 60 pine saplings so we could gravel, and later pave that parking lot. First Sunday we met in that building it rained. I, and several other men pushed her out, still in our Sunday Suits. I got mud spun all over that ole suit, and me as well. Now when the younger men have a work day I try to make certain thy have cool water, of Coke & nabs. I'm a fair gopher, but my days of working with tools are mostly behind me. Thanks for the post, and allowing me to remember how Blessed I've truly been. That Church has purchased and paid for 10 acres of road front on N.C. 24, a four land divided highway near the  back gate of Camp LeJeune. I hope to live long enough to see a new Sanctuary erected on that site.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jul 17, 2012)

A 3500 sqft addition, converting the old sanctuary into Sunday school rooms, etc. Never charged a dime. Looking back, I would still not charge the church. BUT, It seems strange how we pay so many people for so many things. I guess it is just personal convictions. I'm not implying that the preacher work for free, I'm just thinking of so many on the payroll for such little responsibilities. I guess with some of those things, you have to have someone you can depend on


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 17, 2012)

That is awesome.  Been part of church's where I helped out with cleaning the inside to doing yard maintenance on the outside.  Way to go.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 17, 2012)

1gr8bldr said:


> A 3500 sqft addition, converting the old sanctuary into Sunday school rooms, etc. Never charged a dime. Looking back, I would still not charge the church. BUT, It seems strange how we pay so many people for so many things. I guess it is just personal convictions. I'm not implying that the preacher work for free, I'm just thinking of so many on the payroll for such little responsibilities. I guess with some of those things, you have to have someone you can depend on



What about work replacing a tithe? It would be like paying for mission/ outreach/ helping the poor in lieu of doing it yourself. In the old days you could pay for some poor person to take your place in war.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jul 17, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> What about work replacing a tithe? It would be like paying for mission/ outreach/ helping the poor in lieu of doing it yourself. In the old days you could pay for some poor person to take your place in war.


I have heard of that. A couple I know was teaching on wensday nights in trade to keep their tithes.That's a terrible way of putting it, I just did not know how else to word it.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jul 17, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> What about work replacing a tithe? It would be like paying for mission/ outreach/ helping the poor in lieu of doing it yourself. In the old days you could pay for some poor person to take your place in war.


I did get a receit from one job to deduct the value as a contribution.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 17, 2012)

1gr8bldr said:


> I did get a receit from one job to deduct the value as a contribution.


I don't see a problem with that. I can see how it could get complicated as to who gets paid for what in a Church.


----------



## mtnwoman (Aug 3, 2012)

golffreak said:


> What kind of grounds improvements have y'all helped out with at Church? A hand few of us just finished 3 days of putting up chair rail at our Church. A total of about 30 rooms and hallways. Man I'm tired....but I sure do feel good!!!!



That's awesome.....we ARE the body of Christ.


----------

